# A note to Christi



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Still missing you. 
Still wishing we had more time together.
Still heartbroken the decision to send you to the bridge was mine.
Still sad a being as sweet as you was made to suffer so with cancer.
Still hoping we will be together again on the other side.
Still loving you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture, I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious girl. 

My thoughts are with you as you're on this journey for your heart to heal and find peace.

Christi will always be with you, she will live forever in your heart. 
The day will come when you will be together again, until that time comes, she is watching over you and waits for you.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Christie and Rylee have both been gone a year now. Losing them at Christmas time just made this time of year harder for the both of us. Hopefully, some day we can have another golden baby to love and spoil. ?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Christi's mom and Rylee's mom, Sending thoughts of comfort to you both. Holidays are really hard without those pups that have been loved so much. I so understand the words you wrote "Still ....." because I feel them too.

From Rainbow Bridge...Christi, Rylee and my Merry are 
"Always waiting for you when your journey here is done."


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I could not have made it through this past year without your support, Rylee's Mom Too. &#55357;&#56382;❤&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randi*

What a beautiful picture of Christi-I just love that name.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such a hard time anytime but at Christmas, yes, very hard indeed. Im so sorry. I lost someone very dear to my heart at Christmas time and every year it's still very hard. 
Keeping you close in thought and sending you healing and care x


----------

